# Lounge > Food and Dining >  Rice cookers - zojirushi? other suggestions?

## nagooro

Been using a $40 hamilton beach rice cooker for a while now. Its done the job, but thinking about getting something a bit more premium now (~$200 range).

Debating between these two, but open to other suggestions:

Can get this one for about $145, not sure if the neuro fuzzy is worth the extra $85?
https://www.amazon.ca/Zojirushi-NS-T...kitchen&sr=1-3

https://www.amazon.ca/Zojirushi-NS-Z...kitchen&sr=1-4

----------


## ExtraSlow

Don't you need to get the one with the roses on it?

----------


## taemo

i bought this 3 years ago and has been a great investment.
https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B004S9RR50/...ve_ship_o0_img
i noticed that the inside of the pan chipped somehow even though we have been careful not to put any metal solid objects inside when cleaning it.
makes perfect rice all the time though from white rice, brown and gaba.

cant go wrong with either zoji or tiger though, just pick one that fits your budget and type of rice you plan on making.
micom/neuro fuzzy is all the same

----------


## msommers

> Don't you need to get the one with the roses on it?



It's lasted us well, but then again as correctly stated by the stocker at T&T, we are not a "rice eating people" so it's not a daily use item. I will say though it doesn't do brown rice that well

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

We've actually been very happy with our Instant Pot for rice but Zojirushi is the go-to if you're looking for a premium dedicated rice cooker. I am not sure if this is still the case, but some models were made in China and others in Japan if that matters to you.

----------


## dj_rice

Tigerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

Bought from Costco. Works good. $99

If you wanna go old skool, get the one button Tiger from Asian grocery store. But either work. 

Eat rice 3-4 times a week. Can confirm asian.

----------


## jwslam

> We've actually been very happy with our Instant Pot for rice but Zojirushi is the go-to if you're looking for a premium dedicated rice cooker. I am not sure if this is still the case, but some models were made in China and others in Japan if that matters to you.



I find it awful for the stock pot in regards to stickage...
Did you buy the nonstick inner?

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> I find it awful for the stock pot in regards to stickage...
> Did you buy the nonstick inner?



No just the regular pot. Sometimes we get a bit of rice stuck to the bottom but 90% of it is perfect so I'm not too bothered by it. I imagine a non-stick liner would be better though. We're always cooking brown/wild rice though so white rice might be worse for stickiness.

----------


## 89coupe

Once you go Cuckoo there is no comparison.

https://cuckoocanada.com/collections/all-ricecookers

----------


## jampack

> Once you go Cuckoo there is no comparison.
> 
> https://cuckoocanada.com/collections/all-ricecookers



The ones on the $500 and up range even talks! Not sure if Siri/Alexa are supported. lol.

----------


## 89coupe

> The ones on the $500 and up range even talks! Not sure if Siri/Alexa are supported. lol.



Mine talks haha

----------


## S-FLY

Tiger JAX. /thread.

----------


## schocker

I bought a cheap cuckoo from costco (Still made in korea though), pretty great so far 
https://www.costco.ca/cuckoo-6-cup-m...100711626.html

----------


## suntan

I should burn my imperialist Japanese-made Zojirushi and purchase a Cuckoo from my people.

----------


## nagooro

Thanks for the input. Ended up ordering a zojirushi from costco.

https://www.costco.ca/zojirushi-0.70...100391865.html

----------


## BokCh0y

> Tiger JAX. /thread.



Hahah. Tiger JBA here.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Tiger JAZ or GTFO

----------


## BokCh0y

> Tiger JAZ or GTFO



Post pics of your rice cooker.

----------


## killramos

Pretty sure I win lol, $14

----------


## Xtrema

> Pretty sure I win lol, $14



0/5 for roses.

----------


## killramos

> 0/5 for roses.



I think a 10 cent sticker could solve that

----------


## jwslam

> Attachment 98343
> 
> Pretty sure I win lol, $14



So you're telling me theres:
-No roses
-I have to take the wet lid off AND put it on my fucking counter
-No dew collector
-No retractable cord (even though it's never retracted since it's never put away off the counter)

Nope. Don't think you're winning at all. Not even a little bit.

----------


## killramos

Shame

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Post pics of your rice cooker.



Banana for scale. Lemon for flavor. Broccoli elastics for repair.

----------


## suntan

> Attachment 98343
> 
> Pretty sure I win lol, $14



This is exactly the kind of rice cooker I'd expect you to have. You probably keep it in a drawer too.

----------


## killramos

> This is exactly the kind of rice cooker I'd expect you to have. You probably keep it in a drawer too.



Well yea. How often can you eat rice  :ROFL!:

----------


## dj_rice

> Well yea. How often can you eat rice



5 days a week!

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Rice cookers...
"You need rice, any pot and this fuckin line, right here."

----------


## suntan

> Well yea. How often can you eat rice



Reported.

----------


## killramos

> Reported.



Hate crime?

----------


## BokCh0y

> Banana for scale. Lemon for flavor. Broccoli elastics for repair.



Hahahaha shiittttt. The rubberband is classic.

Here's mine - current and plan b side bitch:



TIGER for life!!!!!!!!!

----------


## C4S

Zojirushi ...Tiger .. Panasonic are good

----------


## Disoblige

> Well yea. How often can you eat rice



man.... I actually lost a bit of respect now with that B&D rice cooker and this comment...

----------


## killramos

> man.... I actually lost a bit of respect now with that B&D rice cooker and this comment...



Does it help that I mostly just let Asian people make my Asian food?

Don’t diss the B&D. Works every time.

----------


## Disoblige

> Does it help that I mostly just let Asian people make my Asian food?



Not really, because making it yourself well is a rewarding experience, lol. Even more props if a whitey makes it BETTER than the restaurant.  :I'd Hit it!: 




> Don’t diss the Chevrolet Spark of rice cookers. Works every time.



Uh huh.

----------


## killramos

Hey. If you can be 100% satisfied driving a spark every day, that has got to be winning haha.

I need to find more time for cooking these days in general you are correct.

----------


## msommers

What's your guys' water:rice ratio for brown rice in the Floral Thor Hammer?

----------


## Disoblige

> What's your guys' water:rice ratio for brown rice in the Floral Thor Hammer?



You mean like, basmati rice?

----------


## ExtraSlow

I have never made brown rice that turned out good. I've never found a good system for that. I can do cheap chinese rice. I can do bismatti rice, but not brown.

----------


## Xtrema

> What's your guys' water:rice ratio for brown rice in the Floral Thor Hammer?



soak it overnight, then same ratio may be a tad more (ie a bit passed 1st knuckle).

----------


## ExtraSlow

Replaced my rice cooker today. Old one sustained physical damage and was not repairable. Tiger JAZ lyfe

----------

